# Trying To Keep The Pigeons From Roosting



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

There are two homes across the street that the bank took back. I have been trying to keep the pigeons from hanging out on the roof because they make such a mess. It makes for good long range practice. I actually hit one the other day I think it shocked me more than the pigeon. I am shooting my Hickory SRS and 1745 tubes with a 68 caliber paintball.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dance, Pigeon! Dance, I said! Nice goin', RH. Did you kill the one you hit the other day or just startle it?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

capnjoe said:


> Dance, Pigeon! Dance, I said! Nice goin', RH. Did you kill the one you hit the other day or just startle it?


No I just knocked it of the ridge of the house. At that distance with these light weight paintballs I am sure I just startled it.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Go get em, Roger....


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Too bad something constructive couldn't be done with the poop you scared out of them.
Frank Hill sure had the right idea! Check him out.






Don't that beat all?!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen those necklaces before and they make a very distinct sound when dropped to the ground. DUNG!!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Hey, Cap...great video!!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Shooting paint at a house to keep pigeons from making a mess doesn't seem too well thought out.


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Shooting paint at a house to keep pigeons from making a mess doesn't seem too well thought out.


I'd rather cleanup paintball paint the bird s*&%, if given the choice.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Shooting paint at a house to keep pigeons from making a mess doesn't seem too well thought out.


paint balls are eco friendly, they are not really paint, its food dye . you could eat one and it wont do harm to you . if they were real paint, the federal and state government wouldnt allow the sale of them .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, these are some excellent points!









To them I will add:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

So Roger, I'm wondering... Pigeons I agree make a **** of a mess, but what about a paintball?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Sean said:


> So Roger, I'm wondering... Pigeons I agree make a **** of a mess, but what about a paintball?


Water based beige paint on multi colored ceramic tile can't be seen. Pigeon s*** on the other hand is toxic. This house is to the point the front entrance will have to be steamed cleaned before anyone can live there. In fact every once in a while they put it up for auction and you should see the people shy away from it as soon as they walk up to the front door. It is to bad the bank that took it from the people that lived there can't be forced to keep it cleaned up. What they say is they don't own it the people they kicked out still own it and they should have to clean it up. So I am faced with a house across the street that is becoming a huge mess so I try and keep the pigeons moving.
And please don't anybody recomened animal control that is a big joke. My friend Don called them and they sent out a 14 year old girl with a masters in animal behavoir and she said don't feed them. We tried to explain that we were not feeding them they were roosting here because nobody bothered them and she said well if you don't feed them they will leave. Right


----------

